# chevy cavalier rear defrost doesn't work!



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Use a 12 volt test light and check between the leads at the rear glass.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Check to see if the ground wire is connected to the lead on the glass. Also check each strip for continuity. Jump the wires from the switch DIRECTLY from a 12v power source - just because it lights up doesn't mean the switch isn't faulty.


----------

